# Unlimited dinner buffet with hard drinks



## drgauravsuneja (Oct 20, 2014)

Any place in dubai which offers unlimited dinner buffet with hard drinks (unlimited) at an optimum charges


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

Errr....

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Rotona hotels have evening buffets.

Yacht Club at the Marina.

Yalumba does a Thursday evening brunch.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Sounds like he needs Girders...


----------



## drgauravsuneja (Oct 20, 2014)

Hard drinks with dinner i need


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

drgauravsuneja said:


> Hard drinks with dinner i need


When you say 'optimum charge'? 

Probably best you post your budget and perhaps someone will know of something that suits....

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The D at McGettigans does great evening brunches.


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Double Deckers...extremely entertaining and depressing all at the same time!

Note: Eat at your own risk.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Jubmasterflex said:


> Double Deckers...extremely entertaining and depressing all at the same time!
> 
> Note: Eat at your own risk.


Always at the same time.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

anjamtm said:


> Hey All, I just moved to Dubai from Moscow and we were looking for localities to reside at. I am a commercial pilot so I keep traveling on work. I need a safe place to reside with my wife and daughter. I was looking at the palms to get a property on rent but just like Moscow, the rentals are exorbitant. I am fine with paying a huge sum of money as rent but I need my family to be safe. I have heard that the locals in Dubai can get a little discriminating and harm foreign nationals. Also, Suggestions for good restaurants, cinemas, schools, packers and movers to move my stuff will all be appreciated.


Why did you post on a thread that has nothing whatsoever to do with what you want to know? If you want answers and information, you'll need to create a new thread,


----------



## drgauravsuneja (Oct 20, 2014)

shaunfella said:


> When you say 'optimum charge'? Probably best you post your budget and perhaps someone will know of something that suits.... sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


50$ suppose


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

drgauravsuneja said:


> 50$ suppose


Hmm....If you find anywhere decent that does food and unlimited alcohol for 200 dibs let us know!!

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

drgauravsuneja said:


> 50$ suppose


You want a dinner buffet with unlimited hard drinks at US$ 50? Please let us know if you manage to find something like that in Dubai!


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> You want a dinner buffet with unlimited hard drinks at US$ 50? Please let us know if you manage to find something like that in Dubai!


In Abu Dhabi, Coopers does a traditional British Sunday roast and unlimited drinks for 160 AED, if you add the ++ that is $50.53


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> In Abu Dhabi, Coopers does a traditional British Sunday roast and unlimited drinks for 160 AED, if you add the ++ that is $50.53


Unlimited beers and wines or unlimited spirits? I highly doubt unlimited spirits are included in that amount but then again it's Abu Dhabi


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Girders Friday brunch for 199 aed inclusive of alcohol. A little over $50.
JA ocean view hotel, jbr beach.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Unlimited beers and wines or unlimited spirits? I highly doubt unlimited spirits are included in that amount but then again it's Abu Dhabi


It does serve unlimited spirits, vodka, rum, beers wine etc. It's still recognisable brands as well.


----------

